# svg in png konvertieren



## phunkydizco (18. Juli 2003)

hi,

ich suche eine kostenlose möglichkeit einige svg files in einem rutsch in png files zu konvertieren. außerdem sollte dabei die transparenz und farbverläufe erhalten bleiben.

würde mich über ein paar links freuen.

greats
phunkydizco


----------



## sailer (10. November 2003)

*SVG->PNG*

Im Prinzip kann jede SVG-Grafik, die mit dem SVG-Viewer 3 von Adobe betrachtet wird sowohl als Bitmap, als auch als Textdatei gespeichert werden. (Mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und Option SVG kopieren auswählen)

Wenn man z.B. Irfanview installiert hat, so kann man sie dort aus der Zwischenablage einfügen und auch als png-Datei speichern.

Allerdings löst das nicht das Problem mehrere SVG-Grafiken in einem Rutsch zu konvertieren. Ich denka aber darüber nach, ob dies mit einem kleinen Visaualbasic-Programm möglich sein wird. Falls ich Erfolg habe, melde ich mich wieder.


----------

